# Storm Choir Ultimate pre-order



## lgmcben (Nov 25, 2019)

STORM CHOIR Ultimate


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh, hell yeah! Looking forward to having a choir that blends perfectly with Afflatus!


----------



## Henu (Nov 25, 2019)

Looking forward to my WHOPPIN TEN EURO DISCOUNT when crossgrading from SC1. 

Seriously, what?


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 25, 2019)

I may need to get this. Need naked demos however, please!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> Looking forward to my WHOPPIN TEN EURO DISCOUNT when crossgrading from SC1.
> 
> Seriously, what?


From what I read, this is totally new material. No recycling from the previous versions.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> From what I read, this is totally new material. No recycling from the previous versions.


Yes! The website states that it's all new material recorded at Sofia, so this definitely not just an update.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey everyone,

yes StormChoir Ultimate is all new recordings. Different microphones, different techniques, same sampling approach, slightly bigger ensemble and no comparison at all in terms of playability to its predecessors.

It's meant to work perfectly alongside our other choirs, especially Freyja and Wotan, which cover different choir timbres. So there is no overlap from any other library from us.

StormChoir 2 won't be available any longer once Ultimate is released.


----------



## J-M (Nov 25, 2019)

"Hmm, not going to get anything this Black Friday I guess..."

*Storm Choir Ultimate will be availabe in December

"Well, shit."


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 25, 2019)

Why not celebrate SCU release with some big sale for Wotan, Freyja and Arva?


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 25, 2019)

I have storm choir 1 and storm choir 2, crossgrade offer is still 10 euros off. SC1 to SC2 was 30% off if I recall.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 25, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> I have storm choir 1 and storm choir 2, crossgrade offer is still 10 euros off. SC1 to SC2 was 30% off if I recall.


I wonder if SCU cost a lot more to produce (it does have nearly twice the amount of singers, and features true polyphonic legato), hence the smaller discount this time around.


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 25, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I wonder if SCU cost a lot more to produce (it does have nearly twice the amount of singers, and features true polyphonic legato), hence the smaller discount this time around.



Low discounts isn't that surprising, given that they haven't given large discounts for a long time now. Crossgrades to the other choir libraries were at best $20 bucks off. Strezov was still trying to establish themselves at the time (even had few indiegogo crowd funding campaigns including SC2), but I think they've gotten really good reputation now so not as much discounts.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 25, 2019)

Well Strezov and discounts have never been good friends xD. It's just how it is (but I have to say that my discount is actually quite steep. Probably because I own most of their choirs). But I wish developers in general would acknowledge the support of their customers more when releasing a library which is a direct successor (library 2.0) of one of their previous products. For example Rhodope 2. I own the original Rhodope, but I could never bring myself to buy Rhodope 2, just because I think if a developer replaces one of their product the customers of the original release should get a good discount on the 2.0 version (new recordings or not). Those are the customers who made the 2.0 happen in a way. And it's a shame because I wish I would own Rhodope 2 because it's significantly better than the original (don't really use the original these days). Same with Audio Imperias Cerberus and it's predecessor Decimator. It just always feels like a slap in the face ("Well thanks for your money and support, but we improved the product and concept significantly. Now give me even MORE money or you'll be stuck with this inferior product"). I don't mind spending money on a 2.0 version but it shouldn't feel like you are just buying a new product.
Well Storm Choir Ultimate sounds quite nice, but I don't have the money at the moment and after intro price it's already quite expensive so I guess Storm Choir 2 is what I'll keep on using.

Edit: As it seems Strezov sent upgrade coupons for Rhodope 2 to owners of the original Rhodope. The system must have missed me somehow and I never got that coupon.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> Looking forward to my WHOPPIN TEN EURO DISCOUNT when crossgrading from SC1.
> 
> Seriously, what?



Just to clarify - we have created a system that perhaps not all of you are fans of, but our crossgrade coupons STACK up, so we're basically rewarding our most loyal customers. See the screenshot below.



korruptkey said:


> I have storm choir 1 and storm choir 2, crossgrade offer is still 10 euros off. SC1 to SC2 was 30% off if I recall.


That shouldn't be right. Could you please contact our support to see what the issue is? Maybe it's because of the repackaging of Storm Choir 2 + individual modules into Storm Choir 2: Core and Exp (which we did to clarify a lot of confusion about said individual modules). Support will sort it out for sure!

Here's how the webpage of Storm Choir Ultimate should look like if you own all our choral products, excluding Tropar. So with the current preorder deal it is -66% off if you've supported our company in the past.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2019)

Have you considered somehow circumventing taxes, that VAT is killing any purchase possibilities.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 26, 2019)

Just for others, if you own Storm Choir 1+2 (complete), then you have 40% off (my site shows 299 instead of 499 euros - VAT excluded)


----------



## Strezov (Nov 26, 2019)

tokatila said:


> Have you considered somehow circumventing taxes, that VAT is killing any purchase possibilities.


Believe me, I'd enjoy that myself. Unfortunately we have to comply with the official EU laws and regulations - in this case MOSS - so unless you have a valid VAT number in the EU you have to pay the VAT from your country :(


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Believe me, I'd enjoy that myself. Unfortunately we have to comply with the official EU laws and regulations - in this case MOSS - so unless you have a valid VAT number in the EU you have to pay the VAT from your country :(



Too bad... they should give exemptions to small business owners. Maybe open a small subsidiary at Bahamas?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 26, 2019)

Stom Choir 2 will be unavailable after this????? :o
My favorite future-purchase-choir libary. I always found it sounded better scripting wise (legato & staccato/marcato editing) than new libraries like Arva based on the videos, so I'm pretty much on edge about the upgraded version now haha... might have to change my black friday plan and get the legacy one.. aargh.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 26, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Believe me, I'd enjoy that myself. Unfortunately we have to comply with the official EU laws and regulations - in this case MOSS - so unless you have a valid VAT number in the EU you have to pay the VAT from your country :(



I'm pretty sure I have a valid VAT number, though your verification service always claims otherwise. Could you double check that, please?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 26, 2019)

mickeyl said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a valid VAT number, though your verification service always claims otherwise. Could you double check that, please?


Are you writing down the country code there too? If yes and still the problem persists - please contact our support team.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2019)

PeterKorcek said:


> Just for others, if you own Storm Choir 1+2 (complete), then you have 40% off (my site shows 299 instead of 499 euros - VAT excluded)


I'd say that's an incredibly fair discount, and it's actually based on customer loyalty.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 26, 2019)

So my understanding is:

Storm Choir Ultimate = only for loud / epic stuff

Wotan + Freyja combo = versatile, can do soft, emotional and also epic stuff

Would love to see Storm Choir Ultimate compared to Wotan + Freyja when used to create same (epic) track.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 26, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> Well Strezov and discounts have never been good friends xD. It's just how it is (but I have to say that my discount is actually quite steep. Probably because I own most of their choirs). But I wish developers in general would acknowledge the support of their customers more when releasing a library which is a direct successor (library 2.0) of one of their previous products. For example Rhodope 2. I own the original Rhodope, but I could never bring myself to buy Rhodope 2, just because I think if a developer replaces one of their product the customers of the original release should get a good discount on the 2.0 version (new recordings or not). Those are the customers who made the 2.0 happen in a way. And it's a shame because I wish I would own Rhodope 2 because it's significantly better than the original (don't really use the original these days). Same with Audio Imperias Cerberus and it's predecessor Decimator. It just always feels like a slap in the face ("Well thanks for your money and support, but we improved the product and concept significantly. Now give me even MORE money or you'll be stuck with this inferior product"). I don't mind spending money on a 2.0 version but it shouldn't feel like you are just buying a new product.
> Well Storm Choir Ultimate sounds quite nice, but I don't have the money at the moment and after intro price it's already quite expensive so I guess Storm Choir 2 is what I'll keep on using.


Sorry for missing this one... we gave out upgrade coupons for Rhodope 1 users, happy to help in your case - just talk to our support guy (Tsvetan is always trying to help out!). Might be a nice addition to Black Friday...


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 26, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry for missing this one... we gave out upgrade coupons for Rhodope 1 users, happy to help in your case - just talk to our support guy (Tsvetan is always trying to help out!). Might be a nice addition to Black Friday...


Oh.....Really? Alright I just checked my email and indeed I've never seem to have gotten an upgrade coupon. Wow! Thanks for clarifying this George! Will put an edit under my post and will contact support.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 26, 2019)

@ Strezov
If a user has a cross grade discount showing in their account,is this a fixed price?
Does this price remain the same past the pre-order period? 
I want to buy in the future as I don’t have the funds at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Strezov (Nov 26, 2019)

The crossgrade discount will stay, but the intro price will be different (higher) when we end the preorder.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 26, 2019)

Great thank you!


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 28, 2019)

Strezov said:


> The crossgrade discount will stay, but the intro price will be different (higher) when we end the preorder.



If I'm to understand this correctly, the crossgrade discount (say i have SC1 and SC2) which is an extra 50 euros on top of the intro will stay. So 299 euros won't stay, but the discount of 50 euros will?

Not to be critical but this still seems like a hard sell as a cross-grade for more or less identical material with different recording hall and different chamber size.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 28, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Why not celebrate SCU release with some big sale for Wotan, Freyja and Arva?


It's on!


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> It's on!


Thanks! It's done!


----------



## Bartosz (Dec 3, 2019)

@Strezov 
Will there be more audio demos published before pre-order end date?


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 3, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> So my understanding is:
> 
> Storm Choir Ultimate = only for loud / epic stuff
> 
> ...


Interested in this...
I am not sure if is better pre-order Storm Choir Ultimate or Wotan + Freyja.

SCU will have solo singers and Wotan and Freyja no. Storm is just for Epic and strong? Sorry, I am lost.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 3, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> Interested in this...
> I am not sure if is better pre-order Storm Choir Ultimate or Wotan + Freyja.
> 
> SCU will have solo singers and Wotan and Freyja no. Storm is just for Epic and strong? Sorry, I am lost.



StormChoir Ultimate will also be able to perform soft passages as Wotan for example is able to perform more dramatic lines. The biggest difference is in the singing style and sections. StormChoir always had an exaggerated molto vibrato attached to every dynamic layer. Wotan and Freyja focus on a less vibrato heavy, more controlled sound.
StormChoir has men and women sections, Wotan and Freyja are SATB choirs.
It depends on the music you want to write with it, which one fits best. We don't like the approach to only sample one or two fortissimo layers and completely ignore the soft dynamics in a library. You can also play soft passages with StormChoir 2 as this brilliant demo by Adam Hochstatter demonstrates 



Similar results will be possible with StormChoir Ultimate including everything we have learnt from our other choir libraries.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 3, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> StormChoir Ultimate will also be able to perform soft passages as Wotan for example is able to perform more dramatic lines. The biggest difference is in the singing style and sections. StormChoir always had an exaggerated molto vibrato attached to every dynamic layer. Wotan and Freyja focus on a less vibrato heavy, more controlled sound.
> StormChoir has men and women sections, Wotan and Freyja are SATB choirs.
> It depends on the music you want to write with it, which one fits best. We don't like the approach to only sample one or two fortissimo layers and completely ignore the soft dynamics in a library. You can also play soft passages with StormChoir 2 as this brilliant demo by Adam Hochstatter demonstrates
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the explanation! For someone like me that doesn't have any choir library yet, looks that maybe Wotan + Freyja could be more versatile having SATB?
The video is great and sounds really beautiful! I think really one complements to another. What do you recommend if this will be your only one choir library by the moment?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 3, 2019)

Have Storm Choir I. Crossgrade to StChr 2 Core + Exp is $292.50. Does Crossgrade make any sense, in terms of any better Upgrade to Ultimate ? $41.50 right now to simply purchase Ultimate ..... 
Would hope that Crossgrade _ then Ultimate would be better deal ??


----------



## tim727 (Dec 9, 2019)

Considering the intro pricing ends on Thursday it's really surprising that there haven't been more demos yet. I'm particularly interested in a video walkthrough. 

This seems like something I'd be interested in getting as I already have WOTAN, Freyja and Balkan (the choirs in there are great) but still I wouldn't pull the plug without a walkthrough ...

@Strezov Can we expect more demos/walkthroughs before that 12/12 intro pricing deadline?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 9, 2019)

tim727 said:


> Considering the intro pricing ends on Thursday it's really surprising that there haven't been more demos yet. I'm particularly interested in a video walkthrough.
> 
> This seems like something I'd be interested in getting as I already have WOTAN, Freyja and Balkan (the choirs in there are great) but still I wouldn't pull the plug without a walkthrough ...
> 
> @Strezov Can we expect more demos/walkthroughs before that 12/12 intro pricing deadline?



Plenty of demos and videos to be released before the Pre Order deadline. After the Pre Order and the release there will a intro pricing similar to our releases before.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 9, 2019)

hmmm....only 3 mic positions compared to storm choir 2. how good is storm choir 2? I'm considering the core product.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 10, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Plenty of demos and videos to be released before the Pre Order deadline. After the Pre Order and the release there will a intro pricing similar to our releases before.



Seriously though, no demos yet and the preorder deadline is just a couple days away? That only gives us a day or so to decide if we get any walkthroughs. Some people might not even see this in time. Will there be an extension on the preorder? I'm seriously looking at this as others are I'm sure but gonna time to decide from the time the demos are posted whenever we see them.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 10, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Seriously though, no demos yet and the preorder deadline is just a couple days away? That only gives us a day or so to decide if we get any walkthroughs. Some people might not even see this in time. Will there be an extension on the preorder? I'm seriously looking at this as others are I'm sure but gonna time to decide from the time the demos are posted whenever we see them.



We will extend the Pre-Order until Release Day, which should have been Dec 12, but we decided to give it roughly one more week of polish. So no need to worry.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 10, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> We will extend the Pre-Order until Release Day, which should have been Dec 12, but we decided to give it roughly one more week of polish. So no need to worry.



Awesome! The more polish the better. As on owner of your other choirs I'm sure it's gonna be great.  Can't wait to see the demos and thanks.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 11, 2019)

Temple In The Mountains by Nathan Einhorn demonstrates the lyrical side of StormChoir Ultimate. Enjoy! 

No external processing like EQ. Just a simple touch of reverb. Strings are Afflatus Minimalist Strings.



Pre Order ends Dec 18 don't miss it! Official Release Date Dec 18!


----------



## C R C (Dec 11, 2019)

FYI for those interested in upgrade/crossgrade prices: my crossgrade/upgrade price from Stormchoir 2+EXP bundle for Stormchoir Ultimate during the pre-order period is EUR309.00.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 11, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Temple In The Mountains by Nathan Einhorn demonstrates the lyrical side of StormChoir Ultimate. Enjoy!
> 
> No external processing like EQ. Just a simple touch of reverb. Strings are Afflatus Minimalist Strings.
> 
> ...



That's gotta be one of the most haunting choirs I've ever heard! Everything just sounds gorgeous, and i loved the soloists. Can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 12, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Temple In The Mountains by Nathan Einhorn demonstrates the lyrical side of StormChoir Ultimate. Enjoy!
> 
> No external processing like EQ. Just a simple touch of reverb. Strings are Afflatus Minimalist Strings.
> 
> ...




I already have Wotan. I don't need Storm Choir Ultimate.
I already have Wotan. I don't need Storm Choir Ultimate.
I already have Wotan. I don't need Storm Choir Ultimate.
I already have Wotan. I don't need Storm Choir Ultimate.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 12, 2019)

Strange.. somehow after the 2 demos I still have absolutely no opinion about the library while others are falling of their chairs already. :D 
In the first one I could barely hear it and the second is mostly very slow and sustained lines & FX. Although the soprano coming in with the choir later sounds awesome! Very contextual though.
Great atmospheric track!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Strange.. somehow after the 2 demos I still have absolutely no opinion about the library while others are falling of their chairs already. :D
> In the first one I could barely hear it and the second is mostly very slow and sustained lines & FX. Although the soprano coming in with the choir later sounds awesome! Very contextual though.
> Great atmospheric track!



I have to agree. I'm not sure the latest demo was the best example of the library and all it can offer. I have a feeling once we see the walkthoughs we'll see more standout epic detail. They say thy're giving it another week of polish so looking forward hearing more!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Strange.. somehow after the 2 demos I still have absolutely no opinion about the library while others are falling of their chairs already. :D
> In the first one I could barely hear it and the second is mostly very slow and sustained lines & FX. Although the soprano coming in with the choir later sounds awesome! Very contextual though.
> Great atmospheric track!



Agreed. I'm sure it's a wonderful library, but sounded too ethereal and atmospheric in that demo.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Agreed. I'm sure it's a wonderful library, but sounded too ethereal and atmospheric in that demo.


I think that was the idea. Storm Choirs is typically known for it's full blown, epic sound. The first trailer for SCU demonstrated that, however I think the point of this most recent demo was to showcase its softer side, which i think it did beautifully.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 12, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I think that was the idea. Storm Choirs is typically known for it's full blown, epic sound. The first trailer for SCU demonstrated that, however I think the point of this most recent demo was to showcase its softer side, which i think it did beautifully.



Gotcha, that makes perfect sense. Beautiful sounding for sure.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Strange.. somehow after the 2 demos I still have absolutely no opinion about the library while others are falling of their chairs already. :D



A lot of people (including myself) are pretty excited probably just based on how well Strezov does choirs, and how much of a hit the SC libraries were. I'm also glad this library includes a softer side, as well as soloists.

But just like everyone else, I would love to hear more!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I think that was the idea. Storm Choirs is typically known for it's full blown, epic sound. The first trailer for SCU demonstrated that, however I think the point of this most recent demo was to showcase its softer side, which i think it did beautifully.


 
Exactly. It mostly shows what StormChoir 2 couldn't do and Ultimate can do. It's a more versatile library in every aspect.


----------



## fiatlux (Dec 12, 2019)

Are we going to see a Walkthrough before Pre-Order ends???


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 14, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Plenty of demos and videos to be released before the Pre Order deadline. After the Pre Order and the release there will a intro pricing similar to our releases before.



Just listened to the latest demo. What are the bells at the beginning? I've never heard bells so clean like that.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Just listened to the latest demo. What are the bells at the beginning? I've never heard bells so clean like that.


I was going to ask the exact same thing!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 16, 2019)

First walkthrough!


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 16, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> First walkthrough!



I shall watch this with volume turned off.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice! But 2.9GB loaded up for the Men alone. Is it possible to purge all unused syllables?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 16, 2019)

MA-Simon said:


> Nice! But 2.9GB loaded up for the Men alone. Is it possible to purge all unused syllables?



It has all mic positions loaded at the same time. You can also use Kontakt's purge option, to get it down to just the samples you used in your track. So RAM usage shouldn't be a problem.

Of course as with all of our other collections you can also route the individual mic positions to your DAW mixer using Kontakt's output channels. Something you can see in the walkthrough, but we missed pointing out explicitly.

By the way the option to control the stereo width of each mic position inside the GUI is a neat feature, which should greatly increase the flexibility to use those mic positions and to craft the sound you want to have inside Kontakt. Besides all recordings are untouched, so you won't run into a synthetic sound once you start adding compression or EQ.


----------



## fiatlux (Dec 16, 2019)

Looking forward to the second walkthrough.
Really interested in all of the solo patches.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 16, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> It has all mic positions loaded at the same time. You can also use Kontakt's purge option, to get it down to just the samples you used in your track. So RAM usage shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Of course as with all of our other collections you can also route the individual mic positions to your DAW mixer using Kontakt's output channels. Something you can see in the walkthrough, but we missed pointing out explicitly.
> 
> By the way the option to control the stereo width of each mic position inside the GUI is a neat feature, which should greatly increase the flexibility to use those mic positions and to craft the sound you want to have inside Kontakt. Besides all recordings are untouched, so you won't run into a synthetic sound once you start adding compression or EQ.



Ill try asking this again.

Just listened to the latest demo. What are the bells at the beginning? I've never heard bells so clean like that.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 16, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Ill try asking this again.
> 
> Just listened to the latest demo. What are the bells at the beginning? I've never heard bells so clean like that.



Nathan will chime in and give you a detailed reply to your question.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 16, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Nathan will chime in and give you a detailed reply to your question.


Sounds good considering if its one of your libs, it probably will get you a sale


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the warm comments  Yeah the purpose of this demo was to show the soft side of SCU, because it has all you can expect from the library, loud and powerful, but I was actually impressed and inspired by how well it sounds even in the softer dynamics. It's very versatile, and I hope my demo showcased that concept.

About the bells in the beginning, it's actually the lowest tubular bell from Spitfire Percussions, tuned down 5 semitones and through some EQ and reverb, I wanted that kind of gloomy sound. But you also have great bells in Orchestral Percussions X3M that I use pretty often, you can hear some of them in this demo around 1:15 onwards:


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 17, 2019)

what are crossgrades acceptable from?


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 17, 2019)

It looks good! What time does the actual preorder discount end?
Does it end on the start of 18th or do we have till end of the 18th at midnight?
Still might need some time to decide. Also will we get to see any of the soloists? I already own the other choirs so I know how the functionality works but we only saw a couple seconds of 1 lyrical solo patch and didn't hear the dramatic solo patches in the walkthough.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 17, 2019)

So far everything looks great but it's hard to purchase this item at this time with so little demo material (and one of the demos being a softer/lyrical one, which is not the bread and butter of the library anyway) and so little exposure to the soloist content.

@Strezov Any chance you could post a quick walkthrough that at least demos all 8 soloists?


----------



## fiatlux (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm also on the fence at the moment. Really hoping to hear a few more demos,
and a walkthrough with the soloists before the Pre-Order ends.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> It looks good! What time does the actual preorder discount end?
> Does it end on the start of 18th or do we have till end of the 18th at midnight?
> Still might need some time to decide. Also will we get to see any of the soloists? I already own the other choirs so I know how the functionality works but we only saw a couple seconds of 1 lyrical solo patch and didn't hear the dramatic solo patches in the walkthough.



It officially ends within the next two hours at 0:01 CET, but we will leave the discount on until 6pm CET, which will mark the release of this beast of a library.

I am afraid we won't have another walkthrough video out before the Pre Order ends, simply because we used every second before the Christmas Holiday of our company starts to polish the library. That being said it turned out better than we imagined. Stay tuned for tomorrow!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 17, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> It officially ends within the next two hours at 0:01 CET, but we will leave the discount on until 6pm CET, which will mark the release of this beast of a library.



Glad you clarified! Our Dec 18th Pacific Time USA doesn't end until midnight tomorrow night the time I'm writing this. You should put CET on the website. I won't be able to buy anything till after work so glad there's a 6 hour extension...and glad I asked or i would have missed it!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2019)

One of our demowriters uploaded a walkthrough video of his demo Coronation. Obviously the demo is using a beta version and in case you hear some small issues, these are very likely non existent in the release tomorrow. But this might give you some more insights. The demo again is showcasing mostly the soft dynamics, since that's the biggest difference to SC2, but don't worry we will have plenty of demos ready tomorrow only focusing on pure grandeur, which the library excels at.


----------



## J-M (Dec 17, 2019)

Was about to hit that preorder but then my landlord called and basically said "Hit the road, I'm selling my house and moving there". (Dammit, lady, couldn't you have waited for a few months?) Looks like I'm going to do some apartment hunting instead of playing with epic choirs. Oh well, at least I have SC2 and my crossgrade for the future purchase!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 18, 2019)

Aaaaand we are live... https://bit.ly/2KSD5VQ

In the past we were often asked whether our choirs can deliver the feeling of The Lord of the Rings soundtrack. Being huge fans of The Lord of the Rings its soundtrack inspired us to create choir libraries in the past and it's the same with this one. Therefore we decided to include the choir midi files for a mockup of The Prophecy from the Fellowship of the Ring movie. The presets are included in the download of the library. Enjoy!


----------



## Levon (Dec 23, 2019)

Is there any overlap between Storm Choir Ultimate and Wotan? Trying to decide if I really need both.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2019)

Levon said:


> Is there any overlap between Storm Choir Ultimate and Wotan? Trying to decide if I really need both.


SCU is a more general purpose/versatile choir library, while Wotan is more specific in tone and intent, and the basses get much lower than the ones in SCU. 

If you need just a male choir, then Wotan is capable of a lot. If you need an all purpose, and more versatile (men & women) choir, then you definitely can't go wrong with SCU, especially if you need epic dynamics. 

Either way, both are phenomenal.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

we extended the Intro Price until Jan 14, so one more week to grab StormChoir Ultimate at a reduced price.

We also uploaded some more walkthroughs based on your requests here.





Have fun!


----------



## reutunes (Jan 7, 2020)

New walkthrough videos showcasing mics, reverb, the performance patch and soloists:


----------



## Boberg (Jan 15, 2020)

Now that the library has been out for a while, what are peoples opinions? How does it compare to StormChoir 2? 

Would be great to hear some from the people that have had some time to work with it.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 15, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the warm comments  Yeah the purpose of this demo was to show the soft side of SCU, because it has all you can expect from the library, loud and powerful, but I was actually impressed and inspired by how well it sounds even in the softer dynamics. It's very versatile, and I hope my demo showcased that concept.
> 
> About the bells in the beginning, it's actually the lowest tubular bell from Spitfire Percussions, tuned down 5 semitones and through some EQ and reverb, I wanted that kind of gloomy sound. But you also have great bells in Orchestral Percussions X3M that I use pretty often, you can hear some of them in this demo around 1:15 onwards:



Man I really like this! Awesome job!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 15, 2020)

Boberg said:


> Now that the library has been out for a while, what are peoples opinions? How does it compare to StormChoir 2?
> 
> Would be great to hear some from the people that have had some time to work with it.


SCU has become my go-to for a lot of applications, especially epic!

Here's a review i did for it...


----------



## makimakimusic (Mar 3, 2020)

So ! I need a little summary at this point ^^.

Assuming that I already have Wotan, Freyja and Arva (which I don't), is there a interest to buy SCU ?


----------

